
Manfred Mohr, the groovy German who taught computers to make art - eskimobloood
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2016/feb/12/manfred-mohr-the-man-who-taught-computers-to-make-art
======
brudgers
Manfred Mohr: [http://www.emohr.com/](http://www.emohr.com/)

